# DD is suck!



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

The app suk 
The navigation suk
The delivery by suk


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Being called a dasher sucks!


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

these asssshol doesn’t give you enough time to complete the trip.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

...so you will be going online again, right? 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ...so you will be going online again, right? &#129318;‍♂


Yes !


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

The thing that sucks about dd is the pay and their common outages and most likely that they steal the tips, the app doesn't suck when it comes to the interface I think it's pretty good, the navigation? Why would you complain about it, if you know your area you don't rely on navigation which btw is provided by gmaps and the delivery by? If you deliver on time I don't see the problem, unless the restaurant f's up then again you should know your area and know which restaurants suck.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Timlee252525 said:


> The app suk
> The navigation suk
> The delivery by suk


DD delivery bags suk as well.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

LOL

Nice to see UP.net providing a safe space for drivers to let out all the bile.

Hope you feel better.


----------



## ddasher702 (Sep 23, 2020)

My question is, on the app when you are currently on a dash, swipe when you arrive, but the restaurant is taking forever, meanwhile your "on the clock" . And your "deliver by" time gets closer and closer, if you click on "whats taking so long" does that update DD so that your not dinged for not delivering on time? Because that is the only thing I can think of, why my ratings are low and seem to be stuck there as i neared my first 100 deliveries. How am I punished for something I can't control!!!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

This thread =


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

The fuking DD is worse than UE! They want you to deliver within a small time window regardless the food is ready or not. They want you to drive FAST!!!

they want you to deliver the foood to shovel in the customer assss as fast as possible.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Timlee252525 said:


> The fuking DD is worse than UE! They want you to deliver within a small time window regardless the food is ready or not. They want you to drive FAST!!!


Their time is running out, and they know it.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

They’re just trying to cut down on late orders due to multi-apping drivers like you


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

I already felt RUSH


uberboy1212 said:


> They're just trying to cut down on late orders due to multi-apping drivers like you


That is a criminal !


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Timlee252525 said:


> I already felt RUSH
> 
> That is a criminal !


Customers who pay a hefty service fee and tip should be entitled to a hot meal in a timely manner. If you see grease stains at the bottom of your bags you are taking too long. When your pulling up to the customers house and the smell of the food makes you want to steal it, you have arrived in a timely manner.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Timlee252525 said:


> I already felt RUSH
> 
> That is a criminal !


I agree, what you're doing is kind of criminal. That's why they're trying to stop u


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> Being called a dasher sucks!


I know right! The other day someone called me a "dumb ass dasher" and I was highly insulted. Why did they have to throw "dasher" into it? I'd a been fine if they stopped at dumb ass.


----------



## charly21 (May 14, 2020)

If the restaurant is late with the food they low your rating for being late WTF!?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

charly21 said:


> If the restaurant is late with the food they low your rating for being late WTF!?


I blacklist the restaurant, in that case.


----------



## Planet Express Driver (Aug 3, 2020)

Timlee252525 said:


> I already felt RUSH
> 
> That is a criminal !


No it's not. Telling you that you can't work UE would be, but making sure your only working one platform at a time is totally or making you adhere to a time constraint is within their rights.

I have 0 problem being on time. Only time I'm not is when a restaurant delays and that is when dd needs to be forgiving and not blame us.

Bottom line you can multi app but you need to do it smart. Stop taking a UE and DD order at the same time unless you know there will not be a delay. If you are not certain then only take one. Also would help your customer rating cause people are hungry now and want food now not after you zip to another delivery first.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

charly21 said:


> If the restaurant is late with the food they low your rating for being late WTF!?


 Aren't you able to see the estimated time of delivery before you accept the order? If the order is already late why would you accept it if you're worried about your stats?


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Cdub2k said:


> Aren't you able to see the estimated time of delivery before you accept the order? If the order is already late why would you accept it if you're worried about your stats?


You have no clue on DD!


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> Aren't you able to see the estimated time of delivery before you accept the order? If the order is already late why would you accept it if you're worried about your stats?


Bcz Door Dash give you fake time.
I can tell you never work for DD they blame drivers for everything.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Capitalism said:


> Bcz Door Dash give you fake time.
> I can tell you never work for DD they blame drivers for everything.


I've only done 4 deliveries in 3 months with them. According to one of their customer service reps we have to do 1 a month just to keep the account from being deactivated. I use other delivery apps that are better. So yeah you're right I don't do DD that often so I could be mistaken.


----------



## Planet Express Driver (Aug 3, 2020)

Cdub2k said:


> I've only done 4 deliveries in 3 months with them. According to one of their customer service reps we have to do 1 a month just to keep the account from being deactivated. I use other delivery apps that are better. So yeah you're right I don't do DD that often so I could be mistaken.


That's not true. I didn't use DD for the initial 8 months this year, decided to see if it still worked cause ue was slow and surprisingly it did. I'm sure it's safer to use it at least once a month but I'm proof it doesn't have to be


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Planet Express Driver said:


> That's not true. I didn't use DD for the initial 8 months this year, decided to see if it still worked cause ue was slow and surprisingly it did. I'm sure it's safer to use it at least once a month but I'm proof it doesn't have to be


It must be a new account first 30 days thing. All I know is that I got texts and eventually an actual call from one of their reps asking me why I hadn't gone online yet. Now that was during my first 30 days. They said if I don't complete a trip my account would be deactivated due to inactivity.

I haven't received any texts or phone calls since then but I've just been doing 1 trip a month just to be safe.


----------

